# best bow for 3d



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

hey guys, i am looking at starting to get pretty serious into 3d, and am wondering what bow is the best to look at in that reguards..ive shot almost every new bow under the sun this year and currently own a pse omen, the omen is going to primarily be my hunting bow, and i will shoot it in shoots that dont have a speed limit, but i am lookin to see what everyones opinions are on a bow to pick for a competition only bow...i plan on shooting 60ish pounds...can shoot 70+ no problem, but want a smooth easy shooter..i liked the athens line up for this year, as well as pse,bear,pearson,mathews(monster,z7 werent for me..imho)..ive never been a hoyt fan, great bows, just dont feel right to me...what do you guys think a good bow/arrow set up would be for competition only shooting, and it has to be within asa shooting regs? any help is appreciated


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

they bow you shoo tthe most accurate. so start having fun and shoot every bow you can get your hands on.

personally i love my alien for 3d. just holds perfect and is dead accurate


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Try the Elite XLR @ 60lbs. Smooth, forgiving, very easy to shoot all day and very easy to "tune" arrow speed to what you want, not to mention Elites warranty and customer service is an added bonus!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

ive read good things about elites and aliens, the only downside is that there arent any of them where im at to shoot..they got just about everything but them here


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

navyman20 said:


> ive read good things about elites and aliens, the only downside is that there arent any of them where im at to shoot..they got just about everything but them here


When I bought my XLR, there were not any shops near me that carried Elite either, and even then, I ordered my bow before they actually had any XLR's out, I got one of the first ones. It is the only bow I have bought without shooting first, and I have no regrets, it is that awsome of a bow. Good luck in whatever you choose!


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Find a Bowtech Commader there great shooters. Mine is an 08 37 1/2" ata, 8" brace, 60lbs, 29"dl, and with a 380gr. GT Triple X it shoots 275fps. This is by far the best bow I have ever shot at 50yrd I'm shooting 2" groups.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

contender pro xt3000


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Hoyt Maxxis 35!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I would suggest Hoyt Ultra Elite......But other than Hoyt I would have to say shoot an Elite Z28. I plan on buying one sometime soon for shooting IBO tourneys and as a backup for either hunting or 3D. I also plan on buying a new Hoyt AlphaBurner for hunting.

You oughtta shoot the AlphaBurner and Elite Z28 or Elite Judge.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

You oughtta come down to Prattville to the shop I shoot at. They have Hoyt Mathews, Bowtech, PSE, Elite, every major brand. It's called Archery Unlimited, and it's in Prattville, AL.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

MudRunner...What is a Hoyt Ultra Elite with some stank on it???


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

It started out as a joke with me and some hunting buddies. When we made a good shot on a deer or turkey or whatever, we would say, "Yeah, you put some stank on that'n." LOL


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

go with the mathews Z7 very smooth and accurate or you could get the conquest triumph both are very very good bows


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Navyman sounds like you need one with... stank on it.. That's funny. lol.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Doesn't necessarily matter the brand bow, just the one you shoot the best. You will however, need to be concerned about the speed. I'm not sure what type of 3d courses you'll be shooting, but most of the ranges, if not all, in my area limit you to 280 fps.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

conquest 4


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

personally if i was you i would go with the exceed 300 from athens and some goldtip x-cutters. just personal prefference. Good luck man and shoot straight.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

What's your draw length?

I would look at something 37" or longer. The Athens Exceed is hard to beat because it has really good speed for a bow that long. I know you said you aren't huge on Hoyt's but they are damn good bows. The Conquest Triumph looks pretty good. Pick something that has specs that will fit you and a grip that you like.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Jon Shea said:


> Navyman sounds like you need one with... stank on it.. That's funny. lol.


Oh yeah, Jon.....He definitely needs one with some stank on it. Those are the best kind.


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

the new 2010 pearson advantage that thing is SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

mfr22 said:


> Try the Elite XLR @ 60lbs. Smooth, forgiving, very easy to shoot all day and very easy to "tune" arrow speed to what you want, not to mention Elites warranty and customer service is an added bonus!




Agreed. Should have mine by the end of the week.:wink:


----------



## bowtechborne (Sep 30, 2009)

just go to an archery shop with every major brand and spend the day shooting everything. everyone has been coming out with a good bow lately and its whatever your comfortable shooting. yes your gonna need some speed but u dont want it too fast that u cant control it. good luck on what u find and shoot straight bro!!!!!


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

my draw is 29 inches..i was lookin at the exceed bcuz they are silky smooth and the longner ata is nice too for shootin spots, i just havent shot one of the exceeds yet



SteveID said:


> What's your draw length?
> 
> I would look at something 37" or longer. The Athens Exceed is hard to beat because it has really good speed for a bow that long. I know you said you aren't huge on Hoyt's but they are damn good bows. The Conquest Triumph looks pretty good. Pick something that has specs that will fit you and a grip that you like.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

i think this is funny about saying i wont want too much speed haha...thats what my omen is for..it shot 348 on the chrono..but for 3d i want somethin around 280ish so i will be able to shoot in the tourneys that have a speed limit..I love the speed of the omen tho man..and that thing shoots tacks




bowtechborne said:


> just go to an archery shop with every major brand and spend the day shooting everything. everyone has been coming out with a good bow lately and its whatever your comfortable shooting. yes your gonna need some speed but u dont want it too fast that u cant control it. good luck on what u find and shoot straight bro!!!!!


----------



## WindyCityKen (Jun 4, 2008)

You should also consider your strengths and weaknesses in shooting 3D.

The strongest part of my 3D game is my yardage judgement. Last year I allowed myself to get sucked into the "I need more speed mentality". I shot a Monster 6 for the entire 3D season and saw my scores drop. The Monster is a great bow, but it is not a forgiving bow. When you execute the shot correctly, it is a laser, and will go exactly where you are aiming. But, if you push the bow, or don't have a clean release, what should have been a shot that was 2-3 inches off the mark, could become a shot that is 6-8 inches off. The added speed of the Monster did little for me, because I was already very accurate with my yardage judgement.

This year I am going back to my Mathews Conquest. I think this is one of the most forgiving bows out there. I will lose about 45 - 50 fps, but I bet my scores will be up from the year before.

Just another thing to consider when choosing your bow. It's not all about the speed.


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

I am going to be shootins a Mathews Triumph! Looking forward to some better scores this year!:darkbeer:


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

pearsonshooter2 said:


> the new 2010 pearson advantage that thing is SWEET!!!!!!


x2 it is the best bow i have ever shot!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's just because yall haven't shot an Ultra Elite with Spiral-X cams or an AlphaBurner...

I don't think speed will be an issue with you being a 29" draw. I would seriously recommend the Hoyt's. I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how quick they are. They are also tack-drivers. I haven't shot one to date that wasn't.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hoyts may be a great bow for you, but they dont feel good to me...ive shot about every bow they have out besides the carbon matrix and the alphaburner and besides the grip on them i wouldnt want to own one...the speed of them really didnt impress me either, i wont argue they may be tack drivers, but ill never be the one drivin them.....great bows, just not for me...i like the fit and finish of pses new line up much more...im not fan boy, but this year i made the switch over to their team..and im glad i did



MudRunner2005 said:


> That's just because yall haven't shot an Ultra Elite with Spiral-X cams or an AlphaBurner...
> 
> I don't think speed will be an issue with you being a 29" draw. I would seriously recommend the Hoyt's. I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how quick they are. They are also tack-drivers. I haven't shot one to date that wasn't.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, good luck with your PSE. I hope you enjoy it. It's not about what you shoot, it's how you shoot it.

The only reason I'm so gung-ho for Hoyt now is b/c when I swapped from Mathews, my accuracy I stantly went up.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

thats a damn good reason for makin the switch..ive been bowtech/diamond my whole life but i can tell that with this pse im gonna be drivin tacks...i guess thats why they make so many diff bows..what feels all wrong to me could be perfect for u..diff strokes for diff strokes...good luck and good shootin brother!



MudRunner2005 said:


> Well, good luck with your PSE. I hope you enjoy it. It's not about what you shoot, it's how you shoot it.
> 
> The only reason I'm so gung-ho for Hoyt now is b/c when I swapped from Mathews, my accuracy I stantly went up.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep...Exactly right!

You too man...Keep 'em in the 14-ring. 

Hit me up if you're ever down this way with your bow and you can come shoot with me and my buddy Cowboy Junkie at some of our local shooting haunts.


----------



## Kevin Langston (Jan 15, 2010)

*PSE X Force AXE 6*

The Axe is about the best I have seen for new bows for this year, but only if you feel the need for speed


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

gonna say a hoyt ultraelite thats what they are made for.

I am gonna shoot a alphaburner for 3-d solid wall and speed,speed.speed.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

mud runner ill def hit you up if i make it down that way..im sure ill end up out that way sometime with 3d season right around the corner..best of luck to all shootin 3d this year!! Im not sure if ill get to shoot as much 3d as i would like, the military thing holds me down and limits my time to get out too far to go to diff stuff but anything that I can make it out to you better believe ill be there


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Navyman, since you like the Omen, I'd take a look at the BM XL or the Vendetta. Same grip as the Omen, and with the right arrow weight you can bring either one of them in at 280fps even at 60 lbs.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

i was thinkin about the BMXL, vendetta, or the axe 6 or 7, maybe even an old xforce 7..all gonna be 60 pounds with around a 400ish grain arrow..should bring them right around that 280 mark..i want somethin in the 33-35ish inch ata for the extra stability, and have a similar feel as my omen has so it wont be too diff when i shoot them both



ColoradoHunter said:


> Navyman, since you like the Omen, I'd take a look at the BM XL or the Vendetta. Same grip as the Omen, and with the right arrow weight you can bring either one of them in at 280fps even at 60 lbs.


----------



## mrmojo3d (Nov 20, 2009)

The bow madness xl is a sweet shooting bow fo IBO or ASA Igot a vendetta on the way for this season hope it works out if not i will go back to the madness


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I decided on a hoyt katera xl as my 3d bow..one of the local shops had on for sale that was green marble with matchin stab and side bar for 400$ bare bow and I couldn't pass up that deal..the owner saidthey were posten stab/bar so theyh def cost a pretty penny..so far its a great shootin bow


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Go shoot a Pearson......Plus they are made in Alabama


----------



## bowhunter831 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Mathews S-2*

Mathews S-2.Best shooting bow that I have shot and I've shot every top brand.


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Best bow for 3D??? The one that you have! If you don't have one, Then start by shooting any bow you can get your hands on that fits you and choose from there.


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

jgean said:


> Go shoot a Pearson......Plus they are made in Alabama


ive shot a few pearson at a shop around here..they are incredable bows no doubt about it, incredibly solid backwall and smooth shooters, actually the shop i got my katera xl at is the pearson dealer, and i was origanally torn between the athens exceed and one of the pearson target bows, and then i saw that they had the katera target bow w/ the 300+$ stab and sidebar for 400$, i would have been a fool to let that offer pass me by


----------

